# WebServer Backup: Mials/www/mysql Backup



## lukelukeluke (5. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich eines Backups von einem WebServer. Der WebServer hat Suse 9.0 und Confixx installiert.
Was ist die beste Lösung, um ein Backup des Servers auf einen FTP-Server zu machen, wenn man SSH Zugriff hat?
Es sollten Mails, htdocs und MySQL Datenbanken gesichert werden. Ich denkte Confixx Benutzer kann man ja nicht sichern oder...?
Gibt es da fertige Scripts, welche das alles machen, kompressieren und dann auf einen FTP Server hochladen?

Meine Idee wär:
Verzeichnis /home/www/web0-x sichern
Verzeichnis /var/mail/ sichern
Nur hbleiben dann folgende Fragen:

Kann man auch die Permissions sichern, welche für Verzeichnisse gesetzt werden?
Wie kann man MySQL dump files (.sql) aus der Kommandozeile sichern?
Kann ich nachher alle Mail accounts wieder erastellen, das "inbox" file überschreiben und fertig?

Danke für eure Ideen
Gruss, Luke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. September 2005)

ggf. solltest du dir mal /root/confixx/backup.pl --dump /path/to/my/backup angucken. Vielleicht musst du wait_timeout in der Datei /etc/my.cnf noch erhöhen, falls es zu Fehlern beim Exportieren kommen sollte.


----------



## lukelukeluke (28. September 2005)

Hi Arne,
Danke für deine Antwort, dieses Skript ist auf meinem Server vorhanden. Jedoch wenn ich das Resultat entpacke, sehe ich kein Backup der E-Mail Konten (var/mail/).
Auch eine Möglichkeit ein Restore durchzuführen sehe ich nirgends direkt...
Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------

